

NIH research model predicts weight with varying diet, exercise changes (2011) - ghshephard
http://www.nih.gov/news/health/aug2011/niddk-25.htm

======
ghshephard
What caught my attention, was the linked application:
[https://www.supertracker.usda.gov/bwp/index.html](https://www.supertracker.usda.gov/bwp/index.html)

In particular, when you switch to expert mode, it has a range-mechanism that
accurately reflects metabolic changes that I don't think I've ever seen in any
other analytical tool.

